# Very Large Iguana Needs A Home



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

HI folks a friend of mine got an iguana about 11 years ago, long story short he got married and moved to california, his brother is away in college and his parents are tired of feeding and cleaning up after it. it is a female (we think) her name is bessie and she is trained to do her buisness in a try and spends 99 percent of her time on top of her cage lounging. i dont even think shes been in the cage in 6 or 7 years, about 4 years ago she went on a little adventure ended up out side and lost part of her tail which has been slowly growing back. shes freinds with the two family cats, one of them likes to sleep with her under the lamps.

anyway shes like 4 or 5 feet long seems to be in good health and is well tempered but not very active so dont expect much more then a really large lizard to look at and talk about. she eats alot of lettuce and fruit. i would really like for her to have a good home with a mature responsibile person who is serious about taking good care of her. shes about 11 years old so she could be around for any where from 5 to 15 years or more so please dont take this responsibility litely if you are seriously interested.

if you are not personally interested but know of an alternitive like some kind of iguana rescue program local in the north jersey are that would be helpful. i dont think the family is looking for monitary exchange just a good home.

thanks, 
Niz


----------

